# Anyone have djbdns working???

## friedmud

Anyone here have djbnds LOCAL DNS cache working???

I had it working in slackware but can't seem to get it done here.  Here is what I did:

# emerge djbdns

# dnscache-setup

# rc-update add svscan default

# reboot

In dnscache-setup I told it to bind to 127.0.0.1 and I told it to forward dns queries that weren't cached to 2 different ip addresses (from my isp).  It did add itself to my /etc/resolv.conf as:

nameserver 127.0.0.1

and running a ps -aux garners:

root      1949  0.0  0.1  1364  336 ?        S    13:58   0:00 /usr/bin/svscan

root      1961  0.0  0.1  1328  308 ?        S    13:58   0:00 supervise dnscachex

root      1962  0.0  0.1  1328  308 ?        S    13:58   0:00 supervise log

dnslog    1964  0.0  0.1  1344  356 ?        S    13:58   0:00 multilog t ./main

root      3823  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    14:28   0:00 [envdir <defunct>]

I don't know if that last line is relevant or not - nor do I know what it means. 

Everything seems to be ok, but when I do a:

# ping www.yahoo.com

ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com

Same thing for any other host.  Has anyone here been able to get a local cache (or otherwise) working with djbdns?

Thanks!

Derek

----------

## ves

dnscachex isn't the local dns cache...that's the external dns cache.  I haven't seen gentoo's djbdns setup, but can you post up all the run scripts that are located in the subdirectories of /service?  That'll give me a better idea as to what's goin wrong.

----------

## friedmud

It turns out that I accidentally typed svscan while I was sitting in /service/dnscache

This cause a whole bunch of supervise directories to get created in every single sub-directy.  This is bad because supervise can't supervise directories with directories in it (don't as me that's just the way it is) - so it was trying to supervise and invalid directory (/service/dnscache/env).

A simple "rm -r /service/dnschache/env/supervise" and dnscache fired up and worked immediately.

Hope this is helpful to someone else!!!

Derek

----------

## friedmud

One more thing - I also renamed /service/dnscachex to /service/dnscache just to be consistent with other documentation.  (actually did this before ves's post - but thanks for the post ves!)

Derek

----------

## friedmud

Now I have a different question - anyone know of a way to keep dhcp from clobbering /etc/resolv.conf on bootup?

Thanks!

Derek

----------

## ves

well...there's always the ghetto solution:

echo "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## ves

erm...put that in rc.local

----------

## friedmud

Actually there is a less ghetto solution:

just changed the line in /etc/conf.d/net   to:

dhcpcd_eth0=" -R "

-R keeps dhcpcd from replacing /etc/resolv.conf

Derek

----------

